# Green spots on some Cigars?



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Some of my cigars have green spots on them.

I quarantined them in case they were mold.

Is green mold possible? Or is it just a green spot that is harmless?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Throw some pics up and the more experienced BOTLs here will help you as they did me. :thumb:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

They are most likely water spots.


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Blaylock...these green spots are likely caused by water spots that occurred during the curing process. Some of my stogies have had them before as well.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Are they cubans?

"Water Spots" are not uncommon on cuban cigars.

However if they are little creases or spots of green they are normally called frogs eyes and these can appear especially on lighter wrappers. They are usually a result of imperfect curing.

Water spots usually look like this










Either way they do happen from time to time I usually only see them once every 100 boxes or so and usually only on a couple of cigars in a box.

They smoke perfectly fine they just lack a little in appearance.

Rest easy and smoke well


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

They are Cubans, and that is exactly what it looks like. The green stuff.

Much appreciated.
I'm relieved.

-Rick.



K Baz said:


> Are they cubans?
> 
> "Water Spots" are not uncommon on cuban cigars.
> 
> ...


----------

